# My Idea for an adjustable WUR...



## deer_eggs (Oct 4, 2006)

Here is my idea for an adjustable Warm-up Regulator. 
You need an Audi Turbo WUR with the vacuum fitting on the side. As vacuum increases, it decreases the control pressure, Increasing the amount of fuel, for turbo'ed cars (if I understand the theory correctly). My motor, however, has no turbo, and i'm sure that the additional fuel that this supplies would be too much. My idea is to regulate the vacuum going to the WUR, to increase fuel pressure (by regulating vacuum going to the WUR) up to a certain point, over that of the original, without giving it too much fuel.








I would set this to give it normal vacuum up to a certain point, then act kind of like a blow-off valve in reverse. as the vacuum increases past a certain point, it allows air in to regulate the amount of vacuum placed on the WUR.








A pic of a vacuum regulator.
Is this theory anywhere near correct? Is it an idea that I should give a try?
I've already got a Turbo WUR waiting to go on - I just got to thinking that it may supply too much fuel for my all-motor setup. Any suggestions/advice is appreciated... Thanks


----------



## RED16V (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: My Idea for an adjustable WUR... (deer_eggs)*

Your theory is flawed. The wur enrichens the mixture with increasing manifold pressure. Think of it in terms of manifold pressure instead of vacuum. A na motor has 1 bar absolute of manifold pressure at full throttle.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: My Idea for an adjustable WUR... (RED16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RED16V* »_Your theory is flawed. The wur enrichens the mixture with increasing manifold pressure. Think of it in terms of manifold pressure instead of vacuum. A na motor has 1 bar absolute of manifold pressure at full throttle.

What he has said, plus...
The turbo WUR is actually a semi-popular addition for NA owners looking for more power. The early turbo CPR has a better enrichment curve plus the ability to continue enriching under boost. Its ability to enrich under boost is simply not used in a NA setting, but that doesn't mean the turbo CPR wouldn't work for you. Buy one and try it. You've got a nice 8V package that clearly deserves more fuel.


----------



## deer_eggs (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: My Idea for an adjustable WUR... (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RED16V* »_Your theory is flawed. The wur enrichens the mixture with increasing manifold pressure. Think of it in terms of manifold pressure instead of vacuum. A na motor has 1 bar absolute of manifold pressure at full throttle.

Ahhh, thanks! 

_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
What he has said, plus...
The turbo WUR is actually a semi-popular addition for NA owners looking for more power. The early turbo CPR has a better enrichment curve plus the ability to continue enriching under boost. Its ability to enrich under boost is simply not used in a NA setting, but that doesn't mean the turbo CPR wouldn't work for you. Buy one and try it. You've got a nice 8V package that clearly deserves more fuel.

Very Cool!! I've got one sitting in the garage - I'm gonna put it on today!!! I'll post when I'm done to see if I can tell a difference.


----------



## deer_eggs (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: My Idea for an adjustable WUR... (deer_eggs)*

Well, I put it on today.... 
From about 0-25% throttle, it acts like normal.
From about 25-75% throttle, it runs a little rough and maybe even sputters a little bit.
From about 75-100% throttle, it pulls a little harder than normal, and keeps going all the way to redline. This is the first time I've wished that it were set higher - it felt like it just wanted to keep going!








Any Ideas on why it runs rough at part throttle? When it's cold, it's bad, but once it's warmed up, it becomes bearable. I adjusted the duty cycle (well I don't have a dwell meter, but I did it the manual way), and it seemed to make it a little bit better-running... Thanks for your help again!


----------



## deer_eggs (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: My Idea for an adjustable WUR... (deer_eggs)*

Did a little more experimenting. Got it running even better, but found that with the vacuum line disconnected (and plugged at the manifold) it runs better than it ever has before! I just wish i knew why I can't run it with the vacuum enrichment







any ideas????


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: My Idea for an adjustable WUR... (deer_eggs)*

Well use your check valve so the intake vac doesn't lean the mixture, but once the intake manifold pressure goes + at full throttle it will richen up.


----------



## deer_eggs (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: My Idea for an adjustable WUR... (ny_fam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ny_fam* »_Well use your check valve so the intake vac doesn't lean the mixture, but once the intake manifold pressure goes + at full throttle it will richen up.


I'm going out to try that now!








*15 Minutes Later Edit:* The part-throttle drivability problem is still there, but the check valve did make it even better than before - enough that i'm willing to live with it for now. Any ideas on what could cause this? I've got it hooked into manifold vacuum, not throttle body vacuum - just to double check that this is correct.... Thanks everyone for your help!



_Modified by deer_eggs at 5:05 PM 6-7-2007_


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: My Idea for an adjustable WUR... (deer_eggs)*

Could be a few different things:
poor flowing fuel injectors
sounds like you still have an air leak some where between the TB and Head.


----------



## deer_eggs (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: My Idea for an adjustable WUR... (ny_fam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ny_fam* »_Could be a few different things:
poor flowing fuel injectors
sounds like you still have an air leak some where between the TB and Head.


The thing that I don't understand is that it's only running crappy with the WUR hooked up. With the vac. line open to a constant 14.7 PSI, the thing runs perfectly! If I understand correctly, it would give a little less fuel when the intake manifold is under a vacuum (low load), and when it's under 14.7 PSI (high load), it gives a little more fuel. (And when under higher pressure, from a turbo, it gives a lot more fuel...)
There's got to be something I don't understand here...
*I've checked for vac. leaks, and (finally) there are none*. As of about March of '06, the injectors *spray pattern was about perfect*, and I still throw some seafoam in the tank every once in a while to give everything a good cleaning... and the fuel filter is about 3 months old (bosch filter). Is there maybe a different set of injectors I could go with to get a little more fuel? I've got to be missing something here. (BTW, I unhooked the Vac. Line again - I like my car to drive nice - even if it means sacraficing a little bit of power....) Thanks everyone!


----------



## deer_eggs (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: My Idea for an adjustable WUR... (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tolusina* »_
---
Leave the turbo control pressure regulators to turbo'd engines, or at least combine a turbo control pressure regulator with a matched turbo sensor plate/fuel distributor combination. Don't expect any power gains from such work, unless to increase the air into the engine.



_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
The turbo WUR is actually a semi-popular addition for NA owners looking for more power. The early turbo CPR has a better enrichment curve plus the ability to continue enriching under boost. Its ability to enrich under boost is simply not used in a NA setting, but that doesn't mean the turbo CPR wouldn't work for you. Buy one and try it. You've got a nice 8V package that clearly deserves more fuel.

I was just going by what everyone's said so far... I originally thought it would be too much fuel, too, but it sounds like I was wrong.... I don't know what to think at this point....







I'll get it figured out eventually............


----------



## zguy (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: My Idea for an adjustable WUR... (deer_eggs)*

Simple, dumb, question:
What is the part number/application of the early turbo WUR?
I have a CIS K-jet with a 292 cam I'm about to install and tune.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: My Idea for an adjustable WUR... (deer_eggs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deer_eggs* »_I was just going by what everyone's said so far... I originally thought it would be too much fuel, too, but it sounds like I was wrong.

Turbo CPR on an NA car is a proven power adder.


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: My Idea for an adjustable WUR... (Longitudinal)*

Any idea how to better control the over fueling in the non WOT situations?
Or is this a function of not enough air being pulled into the system?

I've heard of this over fueling issue at non WOT situations before, but at WOT the extra fuel really does help.

I too am interested in hearing about a working Turbo wur in an N/A setup. I've heard about it several times in the past but havn't seen the specs of a working setp.
Cheers
n_fam


----------



## deer_eggs (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: My Idea for an adjustable WUR... (ny_fam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ny_fam* »_
I too am interested in hearing about a working Turbo wur in an N/A setup. I've heard about it several times in the past but havn't seen the specs of a working setp.
Cheers
n_fam

When I dyno it (hopefully sometime this month







) I'll do a run with the WUR hooked into manifold vacuum, and then another run with it open to atmospheric pressure... See what kind of difference it makes.

_Quote, originally posted by *ny_fam* »_Any idea how to better control the over fueling in the non WOT situations?
Or is this a function of not enough air being pulled into the system?


I wish I knew... It certainly should be getting enough air into the system (you ported the intake manifold







) and the head was P&P'd... The only thing i can really think of that may throw the vacuum out of whack, is that I've got a Weber Redline Throttlebody on it (the PO said that you ported the adapter on this, too














)... and anyone whose ever driven a car with one on it, can vouch for me - very, very touchy at about 0-20% throttle. I'm thinking that since it allows so much air in, all at once, the vacuum drops too suddenly for the WUR to compensate? Maybe with the new TB, it's creating less vacuum at part throttle, making the WUR think it's under more load than with a stock TB????







Edit: I've never had the turbo WUR installed with the stock TB, I got it shortly after I installed the Weber.

_Quote, originally posted by *zguy* »_Simple, dumb, question:
What is the part number/application of the early turbo WUR?
I have a CIS K-jet with a 292 cam I'm about to install and tune.

I'll take a look if I get the chance after work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by deer_eggs at 9:46 AM 6-13-2007_


----------

